# Firefox 4 - where does it look for plugins?



## tingo (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello,

Where does Firefox 4 look for plugins?
With Firefox 3.x I used the /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins directory.
but Firefox 4 doesn't have a /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins directory.
The handbook talks about the /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins directory, but Firefox 4 doesn't pick up any plugins in there.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 3, 2011)

This is only on a per-user basis, but you can put things in

 ~/.mozilla/plugins/.


----------



## dandelion (Apr 3, 2011)

tingo said:
			
		

> Firefox 4 doesn't have a /usr/local/lib/firefox/plugins directory.


Have you tried to create it?





			
				&quot said:
			
		

> dev notes[/url]"]*Default plugin removed*
> The default plugin has been removed. The application plugins folder has also been removed by default, however support for installing plugins via this folder still exists. See bug 533891


----------



## tingo (Apr 3, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> This is only on a per-user basis, but you can put things in
> 
> ~/.mozilla/plugins/.



Yes, I should have mentioned that I am aware of this, and that is not what I want.


----------



## oxyartes (May 23, 2011)

On Firefox 4, plugins are located in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/gecko19

# ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so

:beergrin


----------

